# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ZHTHΣΗ- ASUS k56CB Πληκτρολόγιο

## baldazor

Kαλησπέρα σας,
ψάχνω το πληκτρολόγιο από το ASUS k56CB 

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1UrNtQ...6CB-b-font.jpg

----------

